# Skincare Helpppp!



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay...ladies..you asked for a thread, and I'm answering! Lol!

Please keep in mind that professional skin care advice does tend to differ.

although it shouldn't.

My way is the right way. Lol!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

So I have generally clear skin except for my chin and sometimes around my nose. Around my mouth and on my chin my pores are really clogged and I have no idea how to take care of that. I have oily skin on my t-zone and during the winter my cheeks can get really dry and flaky.

I am mostly looking for a product that will not cause me to breakout more, but will lightly moisturize and help my pores and acne.

Any suggestions that you have, all-seeing @Tiffany27la?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 4, 2013)

So Sweet Of U..... Thank U!!! I can't wait to read your advice &amp; incorporate the "right way" into my regime . PS- I wouldn't mind your gumbo receipe either...lol! NOLA is my Fav City in the US- best city, best food, amazing people!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 4, 2013)

omg @Tiffany27la  --- you're my hero. for real.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love you, too, lil missy! Ok...anytime a new client comes to see me , I always start with the basics..like, asking them how many times they wash their face, lol.. Seriously..it ALL starts there. You can use the most expensive/amazing/wonderful oils/serums/moisturizers, but their not going to do squat for your skin if they can't get where they need to go, which is effectively absorbed into the dermis. Why do you need to wash your face three times? Excellent question. The first time your actually washing off tiny environmental toxins/particles/free radicals that are invisible to the naked eye but attach themselves to your skin throughout the course of the day... In turn, this allows you to more effectively remove makeup with the second cleansing, and your *finally* cleansing and treating your skin the third time you wash your face. If you change absolutely nothing else but this in your daily routine, I am 100% positive you'll see amazing results and far less congestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm so excited to read your tips!!

I have a question about the order of applying stuff to my face.  I've always heard that you apply eye cream, then serum, then face cream.  But lately, I've been hearing that you should apply in order of heaviness (lightest first).  So should I be applying serum (I use Ole Henriksen Truth Serum) and then eye cream (varies, but heavier and creamier than the serum)?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] to the rescue!! Help us!! Can you explain the 3x washing thing? And pleeeease give me a good cleanser &amp; moisturizer recommendation. I moisturize multiple times a day and my skin is still like the Sahara plus I'm getting a line by my mouth ahhhh!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL!




love you, too, lil missy!

Ok...anytime a new client comes to see me , I always start with the basics..like, asking them how many times they wash their face, lol.. Seriously..it ALL starts there. You can use the most expensive/amazing/wonderful oils/serums/moisturizers, but their not going to do squat for your skin if they can't get where they need to go, which is effectively absorbed into the dermis.

Why do you need to wash your face three times? Excellent question.

The first time your actually washing off tiny environmental toxins/particles/free radicals that are invisible to the naked eye but attach themselves to your skin throughout the course of the day...

In turn, this allows you to more effectively remove makeup with the second cleansing, and your *finally* cleansing and treating your skin the third time you wash your face. If you change absolutely nothing else but this in your daily routine, I am 100% positive you'll see amazing results and far less congestion




I am starting this tonight!!!! thank you so much, you are such an amazing person!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 4, 2013)

Washing 3 times every night for the rest of my life- hubby is on board too!! Thanks Tiffany


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you wash all 3 times with same cleanser or use different ones? And is it 3 times right after each other?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> I'm so excited to read your tips!! I have a question about the order of applying stuff to my face. Â I've always heard that you apply eye cream, then serum, then face cream. Â But lately, I've been hearing that you should apply in order of heaviness (lightest first). Â So should I be applying serum (I use Ole Henriksen Truth Serum)Â and then eye cream (varies, but heavier and creamier than the serum)?


 Typically, yes... You want to layer things in order of "heaviness"...(and to take it a step further, the products in your routine that are water-based should be layered first, followed by those that are oil-based) but I do always apply eye products first..patted in a circular motion around the exterior orbital bone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> I am starting this tonight!!!! thank you so much, you are such an amazing person!


 Aww...so are you, love bug!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Typically, yes... You want to layer things in order of "heaviness"...(and to take it a step further, the products in your routine that are water-based should be layered first, followed by those that are oil-based) but I do always apply eye products first..patted in a circular motion around the exterior orbital bone




Thank you!  And I currently clean my face 2x--once with a facial cleansing oil (mostly to remove makeup) then with another cleanser.  I'm adding #3 starting tonight!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> Washing 3 times every night for the rest of my life- hubby is on board too!! Thanks Tiffany


 Haha! I know it seems like a lot at first, but I promise it's worth taking the extra five minutes or so every night! Your skin will thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 4, 2013)

So I gather that running a make up remover cloth over your face 3 times does NOT count as washing your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I've been really, really bad about this!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> Do you wash all 3 times with same cleanser or use different ones? And is it 3 times right after each other?


 Yes, three *consecutive* cleansings...aaand I just so happen to use three different cleansers, but it is by no means required to do so! I use a combination of foaming and cream cleansers...but, again, this is just my personal preference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will say that those of you who tend to battle dryer skin will probably notice a more comfortable difference by ending the cleansing routine with a cream base cleanser because the lipids will help aid in moisture restoration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> So I gather that running a make up remover cloth over your face 3 times does NOT count as washing your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I've been really, really bad about this!


 Unfortunately, no..lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Aargh! I'm trying to reply to everybody but I'm on my phone, so it's highly possible I'm not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I missed you, I promise it wasn't intentional! Just post again, and I'll answer as soon as I get to my laptop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there any way to prevent breakouts that happen in conjunction with my period? I always get painful acne right on or just inside my hairline right before my period starts. I don't use any styling products in my hair, and I don't smear makeup into my hairline lol. Also, what's a good deep cleanser to use? My skin is generally pretty clear, so I only use light to medium coverage Asian BB creams. I know that they have a tendency to clog pores though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use cetaphil daily


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 5, 2013)

Can't even lie. As I wash washing my face for the THIRD time tonight, all I could think was "boom!! @tiffany27la would be so proud of me!!"


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Washed my face 3x last night and my skin looked better today! I think my moisturizer actually got to my skin, makes total sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 5, 2013)

Can I ask if this is a good enough way to wash?

 I wet my face, use cetaphil &amp; use my fingers to gently rub off the pollution &amp; days grime (I live in an icky sweaty city), rinse that off. Then I load up a wet clarisonic with some more cetaphil (restorderm as I have dry sensitive skin) and wash again for 2 mins.  Then I rinse that all off  dry my face before I moisten my face again with a hydrating mist and begin to use my serums and oils!  Should I be adding one more wash to the routine?  I generally don't wear makeup - just tinted sunscreen (skinceuticals) or a juice beauty cc cream &amp; lip balm but when I do I use make up remover first and wash my face with that before I start the same routine.  My husband always thinks I take a ridiculous amount of time to wash my face as it is lol

I know I have to take care around my nose as those pores seem to block easily especially if I over moisturize!

But more than that - my boys are 10 - and they are getting loads of milia - do you have any tips on how to deal with that?  You are so wonderful to be willing to share your knowledge!  

Hmmmmm its late at night here already - time to go wash my face!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 5, 2013)

Psyched for this thread, thank you Tiffany  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Dec 5, 2013)

re the washing 3x

What are your thoughts on toner after cleansing? The toner I own but am not currently using is theBalm Geranium face toner.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, three *consecutive* cleansings...aaand I just so happen to use three different cleansers, but it is by no means required to do so! I use a combination of foaming and cream cleansers...but, again, this is just my personal preference






I will say that those of you who tend to battle dryer skin will probably notice a more comfortable difference by ending the cleansing routine with a cream base cleanser because the lipids will help aid in moisture restoration




Do you have a favorite cream cleanser? I have sensitive skin that turns red with a lot of products and often feels sort of stripped dry by a lot of facial cleansers.  Right now I'm alternating between Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser and Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser and like both.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 5, 2013)

@Tiffany27la, you're the best!  

BLACKHEADS, what do I do about them?  I have what seems like chronic blackheads on the sides of my nose. Pore strips don't help, neither do any of the blackhead-targeted cleansers I've tried. I'm clearly doing something wrong. 

Also, is there a correct way to apply moisturizer? I only started moisturizing this year (yikes, sorry skin), and I sort of just smear that shit everywhere, but I'm sure you have a fancy pretty princess way of doing it that would be much better. Right??


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your beauty knowledge Tiffany!  I'm so excited to try this tomorrow.  

My skin is genrally normal/dry with a little oil on nose and forehead.  I do have some pores that I'd like to have minimized around cheek, so am excited to try the 3X to really really get things clean!

Yipee for Tiffany!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

> Can't even lie. As I wash washing my face for the THIRD time tonight, all I could think was "boom!! @tiffany27la would be so proud of me!!"


 I am SO proud of you!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Washed my face 3x last night and my skin looked better today! I think my moisturizer actually got to my skin, makes total sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yesss! Give it a week, and the difference will be ASTOUNDING! So glad I could help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

I've washed my face 3 times for the past two nights and I swear my cheeks are less flaky than they were 3 days ago.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

> Is there any way to prevent breakouts that happen in conjunction with my period? I always get painful acne right on or just inside my hairline right before my period starts. I don't use any styling products in my hair, and I don't smear makeup into my hairline lol. Also, what's a good deep cleanser to use? My skin is generally pretty clear, so I only use light to medium coverage Asian BB creams. I know that they have a tendency to clog pores though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use cetaphil daily


 Unfortunately, Hormonal imbalances courtesy of Aunt Flo will almost always result in a break out of some type..(albeit a very small one in some cases...noticeable nonetheless) The location, length and extent of the breakout will definitely be influenced by individual components such as body chemistry and genetics..(I.e.. things we have no control or power over to change lol) Hmmm...a good deep cleanser.. This question comes up a LOT in my practice, and due to the fact that I work independently, and don't endorse brand ambassadorship (at least not professionally, anyway)...It's much easier for me to explain to people that their are 100's of "good" deep cleansers out there, but you have to find something that works for *you*...without having properly assessed your skin, It's really hard for me to just throw out a recommendation, because I take those very seriously, but if I had to list my number one, favorite "deep cleanser" of all time..it would be Yonka's Gel Nettoyant. Hands down. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

It's official, I'm going to scavenge up some money to come to New Orleans to eat your food and have my face looked at. I wish I could come now! Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

> Can I ask if this is a good enough way to wash? Â I wet my face, use cetaphil &amp; use my fingers to gently rub off the pollution &amp; days grime (I live in an icky sweaty city), rinse that off. Then I load up a wet clarisonic with some more cetaphil (restorderm as I have dry sensitive skin) and wash again for 2 mins. Â Then I rinse that all offÂ Â dry my face before I moisten my face again with a hydrating mist and begin to use my serums and oils! Â Should I be adding one more wash to the routine? Â I generally don't wear makeup - just tinted sunscreen (skinceuticals) or a juice beauty cc cream &amp; lip balm but when I do I use make up remover first and wash my face with that before I start the same routine. Â My husband always thinks I take a ridiculous amount of time to wash my face as it is lol I know I have to take care around my nose as those pores seem to block easily especially if I over moisturize! But more than that - my boys are 10 - and they are getting loads of milia - do you have any tips on how to deal with that? Â You are so wonderful to be willing to share your knowledge! Â  Hmmmmm its late at night here already - time to go wash my face!Â


 Especially if all your wearing during the day is sunscreen, you ABSOLUTELY need to be cleansing three times! The ingredient lists in most sunscreens pack a punch, (even the "natural" ones!) and rightfully, so..we're counting on them to form a protective layer between our skin and the sun's harmful, damaging rays, but it's precisely because of this that you want to make sure ALL traces of sunscreen are thoroughly removed before bedtime..at night is when the skin renews itself, and it's really important to start that process with a clean slate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tips for your boys ? If at all possible, get them to a trained skincare professional. Blackheads/congestion left to fester in pores over time can dramatically increase pore size, so thorough (but proper!) extraction is absolutely necessary.. One important word about extractions though, please don't attempt to do this yourself..(any of you!) Pressure has to be exerted at a certain angle and in a certain motion to *effectively* remove congestion..a trained esthetician will know the process/procedure to perform extractions properly ..otherwise, your inadvertently pushing the bacteria/dirt/blackheads even further into the skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this helps!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

This is so helpful!! I guess I should start washing my face 3x too!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's official, I'm going to scavenge up some money to come to New Orleans to eat your food and have my face looked at.

I wish I could come now! Lol

Right? Why haven't we done this already? Skincare party at @Tiffany27la's, I'll bring my skin and some wine!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> Right? Why haven't we done this already? Skincare party at @Tiffany27la 's, I'll bring my skin and some wine!Â


 I will bring baked goods and vodka!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right? Why haven't we done this already? Skincare party at @Tiffany27la's, I'll bring my skin and some wine!

Yesss!!! Words CANNOT express how much I want this to happen!! I Love ALL you guys so much!





I'm trying to answer each question as in depth as possible, so please bear with me cause I still have to work, LOL! I promise I'll get to everybody!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've washed my face 3 times for the past two nights and I swear my cheeks are less flaky than they were 3 days ago.
Me too no flakes here!! ....and dare I say my face is now...supple? We should have taken before and after photos!


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 6, 2013)

Tiffany - thanks so much for the advice...I was going to take them to the doctor to get a referral for a dermatologist...but do you think Im better off taking them to esthetician?

I have a great one but she is super hard to get a booking with - but if I book her now I might get something for the end of January...

How I wish I wasn't 1000s of miles away - I'd so bring them to see you!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Especially if all your wearing during the day is sunscreen, you ABSOLUTELY need to be cleansing three times! The ingredient lists in most sunscreens pack a punch, (even the "natural" ones!) and rightfully, so..we're counting on them to form a protective layer between our skin and the sun's harmful, damaging rays, but it's precisely because of this that you want to make sure ALL traces of sunscreen are thoroughly removed before bedtime..at night is when the skin renews itself, and it's really important to start that process with a clean slate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tips for your boys ? If at all possible, get them to a trained skincare professional. Blackheads/congestion left to fester in pores over time can dramatically increase pore size, so thorough (but proper!) extraction is absolutely necessary.. One important word about extractions though, please don't attempt to do this yourself..(any of you!) Pressure has to be exerted at a certain angle and in a certain motion to *effectively* remove congestion..a trained esthetician will know the process/procedure to perform extractions properly ..otherwise, your inadvertently pushing the bacteria/dirt/blackheads even further into the skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this helps!


 This is better advice that I've ever received &amp; I've read Cosmo, Allure, &amp; every other beauty magazine for like 20 years... Lol! Tiffany where have you been all my life...Im now on the road to having drop dead gorgeous skin..Thanks so much for all your helpful advice. Changes I've Made: Washing face 3 x and not squeezing the black heads on my nose every night (this is truly an obsession of mine &amp; Im stopping, promise! )


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> Me too no flakes here!! ....and dare I say my face is now...supple? We should have taken before and after photos!


 Dang it! That's something I do with my clients, too! I should've asked y'all to take some! The difference truly is amazing...!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> Tiffany - thanks so much for the advice...I was going to take them to the doctor to get a referral for a dermatologist...but do you think Im better off taking them toÂ esthetician? I have a great one but she is super hard to get a booking with - but if I book her now I might get something for the end of January... How I wish I wasn't 1000s of miles away - I'd so bring them to see you!


 I have to be completely honest here.. I am NOT a fan of dermatologists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My degree is in Paramedical Esthetics, so I've worked with both derms and Plastics, (and I mean absolutely no offense to anyone who knows/is/wants to be either of those professions, but my experience over the last decade is that dermatologists are "paper pushers"...meaning you'll leave your office visit with paper prescriptions for usually 3-6 different types of medicated creams/oils/lotions/potions..don't get me wrong-in some instances prescription strength dermal additives are necessary depending on the skin issue your trying to address, but in normal, regulated doses. On it's best day, (properly cleansed, exfoliated, hydrated, etc.) your skin is only going to absorb about 65% of what you slather on it, anyway, (and we could get much more technical here in terms of the component 's chemical composition and molecular structure- this plays a HUGE role in absorption), so one has to exercise extreme caution when making these decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish you lived closer, too! I had a young male client yesterday stop by my office to tell me how excited is because now that his acne is improving, he's starting to feel so much more confident about life in general. I absolutely LOVE watching those transformations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> This is better advice that I've ever received &amp; I've read Cosmo, Allure, &amp; every other beauty magazine for like 20 years... Lol! Tiffany where have you been all my life...Im now on the road to having drop dead gorgeous skin..Thanks so much for all your helpful advice. Changes I've Made: Washing face 3 x and not squeezing the black heads on my nose every night (this is truly an obsession of mine &amp; Im stopping, promise! )


 I'm so glad your finding it helpful! And , trust me, I KNOW how difficult it can be to resist the temptation of "picking" at your face, but once you give your skin time to adjust and accept being cleansed properly and effectively, I PROMISE you'll notice a dramatic difference in the amount of recurring blackheads!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

@Tiffany27la, I have a question about Clarisonics. How often do you suggest using them? I purchased one a couple months ago and I don't feel as if it is improving my skin, I am afraid I am using it too often or too little. Any insight would be awesome!


----------



## lala512 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Tiffany,

I'm brand new the the site and this forum. So glad to have found it. What's your take on moisturizing other sensitive parts of the body besides the face such as the neck and hands? I spend a lot of energy on maintaining my face. (I really like your recommendation on washing 3x/day. I must try it!) But sometimes, I feel like I'm neglecting other important parts of my body that are noticeable with age. Do you recommend using the same moisturize that I use for my face on my neck? What about my hands? Thanks!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

> It's official, I'm going to scavenge up some money to come to New Orleans to eat your food and have my face looked at. I wish I could come now! Lol


 I'm coming too!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 7, 2013)

@Tiffany27la This seem so counterintuitive and yet not!

Would cold cream, followed by toner to get what the cold cream missed, followed by washing face with cetaphil-like stuff count as three times? Or does toner not count? I stumbled upon this routine by chance a couple of months back and have seen an improvement in my skin.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am loving this thread so far. 

Here's my issue: I have pretty normal-to-dry skin (dry on the cheeks), and I don't get breakouts a lot. However, I've noticed in the last few days that the pores around my nose (on the edges of my cheeks, not actually on my nose) are starting to appear larger. My mom has naturally very large pores (different than clogged, I think) and I think they're finally starting to appear on me. Is there any way to help these pores shrink up? I know there are a lot of pore minimizing products out there, should I be trying one? Also, I don't use a toner right now. I know, I know, I probably should, but I just haven't made the effort to invest in one. Currently just a religious cleansing/masque routine and serums/moisturizers. Would a toner be the solution to this issue? Heeeeeelp. I know that genetics play a certain role in my pore size and they won't be fixed overnight, but I'm wondering what I can do to minimize the effects for as long as possible!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

After the 3x washing at night before serums/moisturizers/creams, should you be washing your face again before applying makeup for the day? (Apologies if this is the stupidest question ever.)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can't even lie. As I wash washing my face for the THIRD time tonight, all I could think was "boom!! @tiffany27la would be so proud of me!!"

I am SO proud of you!!!!





  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Washed my face 3x last night and my skin looked better today! I think my moisturizer actually got to my skin, makes total sense





Yesss! Give it a week, and the difference will be ASTOUNDING! So glad I could help!



I've been doing the 3x face washing  too and the hubby said he noticed a difference!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right? Why haven't we done this already? Skincare party at @Tiffany27la
's, I'll bring my skin and some wine!

I will bring baked goods and vodka!  Late to the party, I will bring German chocolates &amp; beer!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lala512* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Tiffany,

I'm brand new the the site and this forum. So glad to have found it. What's your take on moisturizing other sensitive parts of the body besides the face such as the neck and hands? I spend a lot of energy on maintaining my face. (I really like your recommendation on washing 3x/day. I must try it!) But sometimes, I feel like I'm neglecting other important parts of my body that are noticeable with age. Do you recommend using the same moisturize that I use for my face on my neck? What about my hands? Thanks!
Welcome!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been washing my face three times at night and have already noticed a difference. My face is softer and has a nice glow to it except for the 2 massive pimples I have because of my period.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 9, 2013)

> @Tiffany27la , I have a question about Clarisonics. How often do you suggest using them? I purchased one a couple months ago and I don't feel as if it is improving my skin, I am afraid I am using it too often or too little. Any insight would be awesome!


 Hi, love! Hmmm...the good 'ole Clarisonic! Do I use it?..No. Do I use the professional grade equivalent on my clients?..No...and the reason for that is *most* of the people coming to see me for skin care treatments don't have *perfect* skin.. They have skin issues.. like acne. which is a bacteria...and, from a medical standpoint, since acne *Is* a form of bacteria, why would I want to aggravate and spread that bacteria to other parts of their faces, potentially causing them even more breakouts in the very near future because I've now spread bacteria across their face that were, at best, left to sit and run their course in their original isolated condition. This is what Clarisonics and manual brush heads do..they aggravate an open acneic lesion on the skin, and then move that festered bacteria back and forth in circular movements across the rest of you face .. This is NOT cleaning your skin- it's spreading acneic lesion across your entire face. Again , the degree of your breakout at the time of using the brushing machine will determine how much bacteria was moved to a lesser or greater degree, but unless your face is in pristine, smooth condition, or you have very little to NO acne, the Clarisonic is just not your best option ;(


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 9, 2013)

> Hi Tiffany, I'm brand new the the site and this forum. So glad to have found it. What's your take on moisturizing other sensitive parts of the body besides the face such as the neck and hands? I spend a lot of energy on maintaining my face. (I really like your recommendation on washing 3x/day. I must try it!) But sometimes, I feel like I'm neglecting other important parts of my body that are noticeable with age. Do you recommend using the same moisturize that I use for my face on my neck? What about my hands? Thanks!


 Hi, and welcome to MUT! First of all, I cannot express enough the importance of proper hydration! Not only on the outside, but inside the of body, as well! Every time you take a shower/bath (and hopefully you've exfoliated all the dead skin off in your shower-I have some tips about how to most effectively do that, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...you want to apply your lotion/cream/body butter BEFORE you even get out of the shower..lightly towel dry, but definitely make sure the skin is still damp and warm before applying product, as this allows for much easier application of your heavier butters and creams, and also increases the dermal absorption rate dramatically ..it's fine (and actually preferred to have bits of water still left on the skin as they will act as a binding agent between the lotion and your skin. Once your all lotioned up, towel dry completely making sure any excess lotion has been absorbed into the skin. Do this everyday for a week, and let me know how your skin feels! One word-AWESOME! Hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Hi, and welcome to MUT! First of all, I cannot express enough the importance of proper hydration! Not only on the outside, but inside the of body, as well! Every time you take a shower/bath (and hopefully you've exfoliated all the dead skin off in your shower-I have some tips about how to most effectively do that, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...you want to apply your lotion/cream/body butter BEFORE you even get out of the shower..lightly towel dry, but definitely make sure the skin is still damp and warm before applying product, as this allows for much easier application of your heavier butters and creams, and also increases the dermal absorption rate dramatically ..it's fine (and actually preferred to have bits of water still left on the skin as they will act as a binding agent between the lotion and your skin. Once your all lotioned up, towel dry completely making sure any excess lotion has been absorbed into the skin. Do this everyday for a week, and let me know how your skin feels! One word-AWESOME! Hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Really great info! I always wonder if I'm putting on butters correctly and it sounds like I wait too long after shower. Since I have dry skin in winter I'll definitely give this a shot!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi, love! Hmmm...the good 'ole Clarisonic! Do I use it?..No.

Do I use the professional grade equivalent on my clients?..No...and the reason for that is *most* of the people coming to see me for skin care treatments don't have *perfect* skin.. They have skin issues.. like acne. which is a bacteria...and, from a medical standpoint, since acne *Is* a form of bacteria, why would I want to aggravate and spread that bacteria to other parts of their faces, potentially causing them even more breakouts in the very near future because I've now spread bacteria across their face that were, at best, left to sit and run their course in their original isolated condition. This is what Clarisonics and manual brush heads do..they aggravate an open acneic lesion on the skin, and then move that festered bacteria back and forth in circular movements across the rest of you face .. This is NOT cleaning your skin- it's spreading acneic lesion across your entire face. Again , the degree of your breakout at the time of using the brushing machine will determine how much bacteria was moved to a lesser or greater degree, but unless your face is in pristine, smooth condition, or you have very little to NO acne, the Clarisonic is just not your best option ;(
Thank you so much for this information. Hopefully, with your guidance, my skin will clear up soon. If not, I might just sell my Clarisonic.

I will say that I have made a conscious effort to not pick at my skin and I have been washing my face 3 times at night. I definitely feel like repeat washing is helping already, my skin on my cheeks is absolutely glowing. Now, if only my chin would take a lesson from my cheeks.



GET IT TOGETHER, CHIN!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Hi, love! Hmmm...the good 'ole Clarisonic! Do I use it?..No. Do I use the professional grade equivalent on my clients?..No...and the reason for that is *most* of the people coming to see me for skin care treatments don't have *perfect* skin.. They have skin issues.. like acne. which is a bacteria...and, from a medical standpoint, since acne *Is* a form of bacteria, why would I want to aggravate and spread that bacteria to other parts of their faces, potentially causing them even more breakouts in the very near future because I've now spread bacteria across their face that were, at best, left to sit and run their course in their original isolated condition. This is what Clarisonics and manual brush heads do..they aggravate an open acneic lesion on the skin, and then move that festered bacteria back and forth in circular movements across the rest of you face .. This is NOT cleaning your skin- it's spreading acneic lesion across your entire face. Again , the degree of your breakout at the time of using the brushing machine will determine how much bacteria was moved to a lesser or greater degree, but unless your face is in pristine, smooth condition, or you have very little to NO acne, the Clarisonic is just not your best option ;(


 Mind. Blown. I can't believe I've been doing so many things wrong all this time! I've always scrubbed the bejezus out of my breakouts cuz I thought it would the dirt/oil out faster. Here I was making it worse, gah! I bet you hear this all the time, but I wish I 'met' you a long time ago!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi, love! Hmmm...the good 'ole Clarisonic! Do I use it?..No.

Do I use the professional grade equivalent on my clients?..No...and the reason for that is *most* of the people coming to see me for skin care treatments don't have *perfect* skin.. They have skin issues.. like acne. which is a bacteria...and, from a medical standpoint, since acne *Is* a form of bacteria, why would I want to aggravate and spread that bacteria to other parts of their faces, potentially causing them even more breakouts in the very near future because I've now spread bacteria across their face that were, at best, left to sit and run their course in their original isolated condition. This is what Clarisonics and manual brush heads do..they aggravate an open acneic lesion on the skin, and then move that festered bacteria back and forth in circular movements across the rest of you face .. This is NOT cleaning your skin- it's spreading acneic lesion across your entire face. Again , the degree of your breakout at the time of using the brushing machine will determine how much bacteria was moved to a lesser or greater degree, but unless your face is in pristine, smooth condition, or you have very little to NO acne, the Clarisonic is just not your best option ;(
This explains why every time I use the clarisonic my face turns red and seems to breakout.  I always hear how people's lives have changed because of it but it only makes my skin freak out.  I've often wondered if I was using it incorrectly or needed to keep using it even though I was red to see if my "skin got used to it" like a salesperson told me.  I won't feel guilty any more that my clarisonic is just sitting unused!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi, and welcome to MUT!

First of all, I cannot express enough the importance of proper hydration! Not only on the outside, but inside the of body, as well! Every time you take a shower/bath (and hopefully you've exfoliated all the dead skin off in your shower-I have some tips about how to most effectively do that, too!



...you want to apply your lotion/cream/body butter BEFORE you even get out of the shower..lightly towel dry, but definitely make sure the skin is still damp and warm before applying product, as this allows for much easier application of your heavier butters and creams, and also increases the dermal absorption rate dramatically ..it's fine (and actually preferred to have bits of water still left on the skin as they will act as a binding agent between the lotion and your skin. Once your all lotioned up, towel dry completely making sure any excess lotion has been absorbed into the skin. Do this everyday for a week, and let me know how your skin feels! One word-AWESOME! Hope this helped!






Oh, wow. I've really been suckin' it up... I feel like I've been doing everything wrong... haha! Since my "wash 3x" per Tiffany27la's instructions, my face has been glowing... so smooth... and my few "mother nature enduced" bumps are gone-zo! I feel like my life is changing.... now, to add this new tidbit of information to my "post shower routine". Seriously @Tiffany27la, Where have you been ALL MY LIFE!???!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

OK, @Tiffany27la I love you because you just talked me out of buying a $125 Clarisonic, I NEVER thought about it like that!  

But now I have over 600 points and and an upcoming 25% off coupon code, and I don't know what to buy now!  Dang it!


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 9, 2013)

> OK, @Tiffany27la Â I love you because you just talked me out of buying a $125 Clarisonic, I NEVER thought about it like that! Â


 Seconded! I had been thinking that a Clarisonic would be a good idea, but I'm more than happy to spend my money on other stuff (like facial cleaners, since I'm trying to wash 3x now)! Thanks for all of the awesome advice so far, [@]Tiffany27la[/@]!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la, you're the best!  

BLACKHEADS, what do I do about them?  I have what seems like chronic blackheads on the sides of my nose. Pore strips don't help, neither do any of the blackhead-targeted cleansers I've tried. I'm clearly doing something wrong. 

Also, is there a correct way to apply moisturizer? I only started moisturizing this year (yikes, sorry skin), and I sort of just smear that shit everywhere, but I'm sure you have a fancy pretty princess way of doing it that would be much better. Right??

Wahhhh, don't forget me @Tiffany27la!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to have to try this wash 3x thing now. [@]Tiffany27la[/@] What are your opinions on exfoliating, exfoliating methods, and frequency?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

> Wahhhh, don't forget me @Tiffany27la !!!


 Hey, girl! I'm sorry! Ok..blackheads basically occur when bits of skin debris have become lodged with excess oil in the pores, and if allowed to sit long enough they lose their oxygen supply and become oxidized (or, whiteheads lol) What I would suggest is first trying to get your sebaceous glands under control..(their responsible for your oil production, or sebum in skin care lingo.) Because if the excess oil isn't there to begin with, it will be very difficult for the congestion to "stick" inside the pore. Also-Exfoliate on a regular basis! Try an exfoliant that has an abrasive paste type consistency...(Arcona's Cranberry Gommage comes to mind..I have literally tried HUNDREDS of exfolianta over the years in this business, but their's takes my HG status) Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mooreeeg (Dec 10, 2013)

> Hey, girl! I'm sorry! Ok..blackheads basically occur when bits of skin debris have become lodged with excess oil in the pores, and if allowed to sit long enough they lose their oxygen supply and become oxidized (or, whiteheads lol) What I would suggest is first trying to get your sebaceous glands under control..(their responsible for your oil production, or sebum in skin care lingo.) Because if the excess oil isn't there to begin with, it will be very difficult for the congestion to "stick" inside the pore. Also-Exfoliate on a regular basis! Try an exfoliant that has an abrasive paste type consistency...(Arcona's Cranberry Gommage comes to mind..I have literally tried HUNDREDS of exfolianta over the years in this business, but their's takes my HG status) Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi, Tiffany! Followup question... How do you go about getting your sebaceous glands under control? Thank you!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

> I'm going to have to try this wash 3x thing now. [@]Tiffany27la[/@] What are your opinions on exfoliating, exfoliating methods, and frequency?


 Hi, Bella! Wow... exfoliation in general is such a vast concept to cover in skincare because skin types vary so widely. It really comes down to finding a routine that works for you *specifically*, and this definitely takes a LOT of trial and error :/ Generally speaking, for normal/NON acneic skin types, 3-4 times a week should suffice, but, as I said, this can vary largely depending in the individual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

> Hi, Tiffany! Followup question... How do you go about getting your sebaceous glands under control? Thank you!!


 Hi, Moore! Sebaceous glands are over active for several reasons..it could be that you inherited the over-activity genetically, or as a result of a lackluster diet (No judgement!), and gender also plays an important role..(Men have it far worse than we do where excess oil production is concerned).. I've noticed a huge difference in my clients who I asked to up their intake if Vitamin A &amp; B..both help regulate sebum production to more normal levels. Depending on your skin care routine, it could also be that the cleanser your using is too harsh and essentially stripping your skin of all it's natural oils...when this happens, the sebaceous glands start working over time to produce *excess* oil to make up for what's been stripped away. More often than not, I find this is the common culprit. If you like cleansing with a foam face wash, follow it up on the third cleansing with a cream based one..this will help to restore the moisture levels in the skin. Hope this helps !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

> OK, @Tiffany27la Â I love you because you just talked me out of buying a $125 Clarisonic, I NEVER thought about it like that! Â  But now I have over 600 points and and an upcoming 25% off coupon code, and I don't know what to buy now! Â Dang it!


 Anytime, Leigh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A LOT of people don't realize that acne *is* a bacteria, and should be treated as such. When we have a bacterial infection, the last thing we want to do is spread it around, because then it just becomes worse! The same goes for acne lesions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tessak (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi, love! Hmmm...the good 'ole Clarisonic! Do I use it?..No.

Do I use the professional grade equivalent on my clients?..No...and the reason for that is *most* of the people coming to see me for skin care treatments don't have *perfect* skin.. They have skin issues.. like acne. which is a bacteria...and, from a medical standpoint, since acne *Is* a form of bacteria, why would I want to aggravate and spread that bacteria to other parts of their faces, potentially causing them even more breakouts in the very near future because I've now spread bacteria across their face that were, at best, left to sit and run their course in their original isolated condition. This is what Clarisonics and manual brush heads do..they aggravate an open acneic lesion on the skin, and then move that festered bacteria back and forth in circular movements across the rest of you face .. This is NOT cleaning your skin- it's spreading acneic lesion across your entire face. Again , the degree of your breakout at the time of using the brushing machine will determine how much bacteria was moved to a lesser or greater degree, but unless your face is in pristine, smooth condition, or you have very little to NO acne, the Clarisonic is just not your best option ;(
Are we doing the same thing (aggravating bacteria and then spreading it around) anytime we wash our face then, even just with our fingers? And what about when we use exfoliants?

Thanks for this thread! I would love to hear about the differences between physical and chemical exfoliants and which are best for various skin types/conditions.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] What's your HG for cream moisturizers


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] You can even teach an old[er] MUTer new tricks! At 47, acne is generally not an issue for me, so I didn't really think adding a third wash would matter. But I thought i'd try it and have. been washing 3 times faithfully at night for the past week or so. I cannot get over the improvement in evenness in skin tone and texture! I have so many cleansers and honestly, it doesn't seem to matter which ones I use, as long as I wash 3 times. Thanks so much for this tip!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

@Tiffany27la New question for you!

Ever since I decided not to get the Clarisonic, I've been trying to figure out what to get with all these Birchbox points!  So I've decided to invest in a really good moisturizer.  Only problem is... which one?

I have combo skin.  Extra oily on the ol' forehead.  I'd prefer to not use anything anti-aging, and as natural as possible.  I know that without actually seeing my skin, it's hard to recommend anything, but I thought I'd ask!

Thank you, skin guru!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 22, 2013)

[@]magicalmom[/@] you can always buy yourself a gift card with your points until you figure if out in case those points are expiring soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I have til the summer, but I have my 13 month code coming up and I plan on doing a lot of damage with it, lol.  I'm going to be on a low-buy pretty much all next year, so I figure staring off with a "free" shopping spree will help me stock up before I stop buying altogether for awhile!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 22, 2013)

Ooohh girl I'm right there with you. I'm sitting on 600 right now!



> @usofjessamerica Â I have til the summer, but I have my 13 month code coming up and I plan on doing a lot of damage with it, lol. Â I'm going to be on a low-buy pretty much all next year, so I figure staring off with a "free" shopping spree will help me stock up before I stop buying altogether for awhile! Â Â


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 23, 2013)

I know I'm way behind but[@]Tiffany27la[/@] omg the three wash thing is genius! My face has never felt so nice and clean! I'm only on day two but I love it! Thanks for all your great advice!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 23, 2013)

What's the best way to minimize the appearance of pores without makeup, just skincare?


----------



## tfisher07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Tiffany. So glad I found this thread and looking forward to your reply. What is your take on toners and face masks and his often should they be used? And my most important question- what are your thoughts of the Obagi line?


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Dec 31, 2013)

Going to start giving this 3x wash a try - worth a shot! I have been doing kind of twice: remove makeup then wash, sometimes follow up with another wash.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Tiffany27la

You can even teach an old[er] MUTer new tricks!

At 47, acne is generally not an issue for me, so I didn't really think adding a third wash would matter. But I thought i'd try it and have. been washing 3 times faithfully at night for the past week or so. I cannot get over the improvement in evenness in skin tone and texture! I have so many cleansers and honestly, it doesn't seem to matter which ones I use, as long as I wash 3 times.

Thanks so much for this tip!
You are so welcome! 






Everyone always thinks it's overkill *until* they actually start employing the third cleansing in their skincare routine...****FIREWORKS*** Lol

I've never had a person yet, client or friend, in over 10 years I've been giving this suggestion NOT see a vast improvement in the overall quality of their skin. So glad you found it useful, as well!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mind. Blown.
I can't believe I've been doing so many things wrong all this time! I've always scrubbed the bejezus out of my breakouts cuz I thought it would the dirt/oil out faster. Here I was making it worse, gah! I bet you hear this all the time, but I wish I 'met' you a long time ago!!




LOL!!

I'm just glad we "met", Lo!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsHollyAgain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going to start giving this 3x wash a try - worth a shot! I have been doing kind of twice: remove makeup then wash, sometimes follow up with another wash. 
Definitely give it a try, Holly! As others have posted, and as I've seen personally over the years that I've practiced skincare professionally, even something that seems so simple will make a HUGE difference. Feel free to ask if you have any other questions or concerns!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok...I want to take a little break from responding to skincare questions so I can explain my absence from this thread (and MUT in general) to you guys over the past couple of weeks....Quite unexpectedly, I had to fly overseas the day after Christmas to get some emergency dental work done 



 

 It's a long and complicated story, but my health/dental insurance only covers me in the country it was issued in, (which juuuust so happens to be Lebanon.) After a few days of UNIMAGINABLE pain, I got quotes from both a dentist and endodontist in America, and found out that the work I (urgently) needed to get done would have cost me close to $9,000 out of pocket in the states....so....needless to say, I made emergency arrangements in order to get to Lebanon. Lol.

The good news is as I type this, I've already completed one root canal (although, I still have TWO left to go. not to mention the crowns. grrrr)

Moral of the story? Brush your teeth, kids!!!!! And don't forego your yearly dental checkups..or else you'll end up like me, and have to have three root canals done AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This explains why every time I use the clarisonic my face turns red and seems to breakout.  I always hear how people's lives have changed because of it but it only makes my skin freak out.  I've often wondered if I was using it incorrectly or needed to keep using it even though I was red to see if my "skin got used to it" like a salesperson told me.  *I won't feel guilty any more that my clarisonic is just sitting unused!*  
Definitely not! Consumers are just so mis-informed these days...especially in the beauty industry..this is REALLY my soap box. I'm just glad I was able to shed a little light on the problem you were having with it, and hopefully you understand now why it wasn't a good fit for your skin


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...I want to take a little break from responding to skincare questions so I can explain my absence from this thread (and MUT in general) to you guys over the past couple of weeks....Quite unexpectedly, I had to fly overseas the day after Christmas to get some emergency dental work done 



 

 It's a long and complicated story, but my health/dental insurance only covers me in the country it was issued in, (which juuuust so happens to be Lebanon.) After a few days of UNIMAGINABLE pain, I got quotes from both a dentist and endodontist in America, and found out that the work I (urgently) needed to get done would have cost me close to $9,000 out of pocket in the states....so....needless to say, I made emergency arrangements in order to get to Lebanon. Lol.

The good news is as I type this, I've already completed one root canal (although, I still have TWO left to go. not to mention the crowns. grrrr)

Moral of the story? Brush your teeth, kids!!!!! And don't forego your yearly dental checkups..or else you'll end up like me, and have to have three root canals done AT THE SAME TIME 




AHHHH I was wondering where you had disappeared to!

That sounds absolutely horrible, but I'm so glad you got it figured out &amp; taken care of! I was just thinking the other day that it's been I while since I had a dental check up...and now I'm definitely making sure I get something scheduled ASAP. 

Are you still in Lebanon? 

P.s. I have been lurking on this thread for weeks, following your expert advise. My skin looks pretty fabulous, so thank you!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lala512* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Tiffany,

I'm brand new the the site and this forum. So glad to have found it. What's your take on moisturizing other sensitive parts of the body besides the face such as the neck and hands? I spend a lot of energy on maintaining my face. (I really like your recommendation on washing 3x/day. I must try it!) But sometimes, I feel like I'm neglecting other important parts of my body that are noticeable with age. Do you recommend using the same moisturize that I use for my face on my neck? What about my hands? Thanks!
Hi, lala and Welcome!

My most sincere apologies for such a late response, as I believe I might have over looked your initial post. Excellent question, and yes...EVERY part of our bodies need hydration/moisturization. (Well, just about..lol)

I know how difficult it can be time-wise to balance your skincare routine, and I agree 100% with your sentiment..sometimes I'm just too exhausted to give the proper attention to other parts of my body after I've spent a considerable amount of time taking care of my face- even though I know how vital hydration is for ALL parts of the body...skin is the body's largest organ, and we definitely need to care for it properly.

As far as which products you should be using on your hands, neck, etc...I usually just extend whatever moisturizer I'm using on my face down onto my neck, simply because it's more convenient for me. There are plenty of "Decollete" creams on the market now, though, should you be so inclined.. but, aside from the obvious representation and marketing of such, I personally don't believe whatever active ingredients present are doing anything exceptional..(especially if it's an over-the-counter product).  The same goes for hands...my personal favorite is L'occitane's Shea Butter hand cream...which people seem to either love, or hate, but the most.  important.  thing. is to put something on!! Whether it's a $30 tube from a specialty boutique or a $1 bottle from the dollar store...keep your hands hydrated. My Mother has applied hand cream religiously (borderline obsessively) throughout her 71 years on this earth, and her hands look positively amazing...

Hope this helps, and feel free to ask if you have any other questions or concerns! 






The problem we encounter with age is that the skin's renewal process begins to slow down dramatically,


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la This seem so counterintuitive and yet not!

Would cold cream, followed by toner to get what the cold cream missed, followed by washing face with cetaphil-like stuff count as three times? Or does toner not count? I stumbled upon this routine by chance a couple of months back and have seen an improvement in my skin. 
Hi, Zee!

I'm not sure if I addressed this post, or not, so just to be sure I didn't miss it, I'm responding again! The function of toner is restore the Ph balance of the skin..a Ph of 7 is considered neutral, and therefore an optimum level for the skin. A good portion of the specialized soaps for skincare available on the market usually fall somewhere between Ph levels of 9-12, so, depending on the level of the the products you use, a toner is definitely necessary....but, then again, be wary of the actual ingredients listed in the toner, itself, because you don't want to destroy the acid mantle of the skin further, but rather _restore_ it.

If your current regime works for your skin, then great! I would still suggest washing three separate times, though..you could cleanse the first time with cold cream, follow up with Cetaphil (x2), and then tone before applying moisturizer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Ok...I wantÂ to takeÂ a little break from responding to skincare questions so I canÂ explain my absence fromÂ this thread (and MUT in general) to you guys over the past couple of weeks....Quite unexpectedly, I had to fly overseas the day after Christmas to get some emergency dental work doneÂ :icon_cry: Â  Â It's a long and complicated story, but my health/dental insurance only covers me in the country it was issued in,Â (which juuuust so happens to be Lebanon.) After a few days of UNIMAGINABLE pain, I gotÂ quotes from both a dentist and endodontist in America,Â andÂ found out that the work I (urgently) needed to get done would have cost me close toÂ $9,000 out of pocket in the states....so....needless to say, IÂ madeÂ emergency arrangements in order to get to Lebanon. Lol. The good news is as I type this, I've already completed one root canal (although, I still have TWO left to go. not to mention the crowns. grrrr) Moral of the story? Brush your teeth, kids!!!!! And don't forego yourÂ yearly dental checkups..or else you'll end up like me, and have to have three root canals done AT THE SAME TIMEÂ :madno:


 I hope you have a speedy recovery! Emergency anything dental related sucks but it must be even worse when you have to plan unexpected trip out of the country too.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 2, 2014)

I tried the 3x thing and my face felt sooo tight and super uncomfortable so I've knocked it down to two in a row and then once I pop out of the shower I put on toner and all those other goodies. You're so right - once is not enough!! I hope you're ok out there!!



> You are so welcome!Â :icon_chee Everyone always thinks it's overkill *until* they actually start employing the third cleansing inÂ their skincare routine...****FIREWORKS*** Lol I've never had a person yet, client or friend, in over 10 years I've been giving this suggestion NOT see a vast improvement in the overall quality of their skin. So glad you found it useful, as well!


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsHollyAgain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going to start giving this 3x wash a try - worth a shot! I have been doing kind of twice: remove makeup then wash, sometimes follow up with another wash. 
Definitely give it a try, Holly! As others have posted, and as I've seen personally over the years that I've practiced skincare professionally, even something that seems so simple will make a HUGE difference. Feel free to ask if you have any other questions or concerns! 





Thanks for responding! I've been washing 2-3 times (does removing makeup with makeup remover count as 1 time? If so, I"m solid on 3 times!). Should I still wash 3 times a day in the morning? I do wash when I get up, but usually once. 

What face wash do you recommend? My skin is combo, a bit drier now that it is winter (plus one of my super awesome *rolls eyes* lupus meds is making me a touch drier right now). I use an oil based cleanser at night after removing my makeup.


----------



## AlexandraB (Jan 3, 2014)

I will be doing this tonight, right now i've got quite bad skin and i'ts really upsetting - to the point I don't even want to go outside! But I always make sure i thoroughly clean my skin, never use facewipes, but to initially take off any makeup use make up remover, then exfoliate, then a cleanse and polish with a hot cloth/muslin, then put a bit of moisturizer on afterwards, usually tea tree to keep skin soft. Sometimes I just find no matter what I do and how well I may look after my skin i will just wake up one morning with spots! But trying not to stress out and will just keep trying to take care of my skin!Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the 3x thing and my face felt sooo tight and super uncomfortable so I've knocked it down to two in a row and then once I pop out of the shower I put on toner and all those other goodies. You're so right - once is not enough!!

I hope you're ok out there!!
Oh noooo, Jess! I'm sorry three times turned to be overkill for you 





I've had several clients over the years comment on the same thing, but in their cases the cleansers they were using were way too harsh on their skin. (Each time, I tested them with a Ph stick, and I never found one to be less than 13, which is crazy harsh for the skin!) Maybe incorporating a cleanser that has a closer Ph to neutral (7) would help!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsHollyAgain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for responding! I've been washing 2-3 times (does removing makeup with makeup remover count as 1 time? If so, I"m solid on 3 times!). Should I still wash 3 times a day in the morning? I do wash when I get up, but usually once. 

What face wash do you recommend? My skin is combo, a bit drier now that it is winter (plus one of my super awesome *rolls eyes* lupus meds is making me a touch drier right now). I use an oil based cleanser at night after removing my makeup.
No problem! I'm happy to help! I usually instruct my clients to remove their make up with a make-up remover cloth before they begin the cleansing routine..this way your definitely getting a jump start, but I always still encourage cleansing three separate times. 

The skin renews itself at night, so, as long as you've cleansed properly before bedtime, washing twice in the morning is sufficient. Once to remove surface oils, etc. that were excreted by the sebaceous glands during sleep, and the second time to actually cleanse and treat the skin itself.

As I noted above in my response to @usofjessamerica, occasionally people experience extreme tightness/dryness after cleansing, and this is almost always due to the fact that the cleanser their using is far too harsh for their skin type and ultimately destroying the acid mantle (or protective barrier) of the skin. 

And using an oil based cleanser as the final step in your cleansing routine is absolutely perfect. I realize this may seem counter-intuituve to those who have "oily" skin, but, more often that not, it's not *excess oil* that's causing the problem, it's *dehydration*....when the skin isn't hydrated enough, the natural reaction of the sebaceous glands is start working overtime to produce excess oil in order to make up for the hydration deficiency...

A good, basic, inexpensive, Ph-friendly cleanser that I recommend often is Cetaphil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AlexandraB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be doing this tonight, right now i've got quite bad skin and i'ts really upsetting - to the point I don't even want to go outside! But I always make sure i thoroughly clean my skin, never use facewipes, but to initially take off any makeup use make up remover, then exfoliate, then a cleanse and polish with a hot cloth/muslin, then put a bit of moisturizer on afterwards, usually tea tree to keep skin soft. Sometimes I just find no matter what I do and how well I may look after my skin i will just wake up one morning with spots! But trying not to stress out and will just keep trying to take care of my skin!Thanks for all your tips!
I'm so sorry to hear your having such difficulties with your skin 





If you read up thread, I already addressed several different issues concerning the spread of acne/acneic lesions that you may benefit from reading.. 

While I would have to analyze your skin in person to be 100% certain, from the detailed description you gave of your cleansing routine, I think your probably overstimulating the lesions, inadvertently causing them to spread...

Our natural reaction is to "scrub" away whatever we feel doesn't belong on our face (dirt, makeup, etc..) but, when it comes to acne, you have to do the opposite. The more you scrub, the more you spread, and the more inflamed the lesions become. I would suggest giving the muslin cloth a rest and using the tips of your fingers when cleansing instead 





Hope this helps!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...I want to take a little break from responding to skincare questions so I can explain my absence from this thread (and MUT in general) to you guys over the past couple of weeks....Quite unexpectedly, I had to fly overseas the day after Christmas to get some emergency dental work done 





 It's a long and complicated story, but my health/dental insurance only covers me in the country it was issued in, (which juuuust so happens to be Lebanon.) After a few days of UNIMAGINABLE pain, I got quotes from both a dentist and endodontist in America, and found out that the work I (urgently) needed to get done would have cost me close to $9,000 out of pocket in the states....so....needless to say, I made emergency arrangements in order to get to Lebanon. Lol.

The good news is as I type this, I've already completed one root canal (although, I still have TWO left to go. not to mention the crowns. grrrr)

Moral of the story? Brush your teeth, kids!!!!! And don't forego your yearly dental checkups..or else you'll end up like me, and have to have three root canals done AT THE SAME TIME 




I was wondering why I had not seen you around for a while. Hope you are feeling l better, I know how horrible tooth pain can be.


----------



## AlexandraB (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: 
I'm so sorry to hear your having such difficulties with your skin 




If you read up thread, I already addressed several different issues concerning the spread of acne/acneic lesions that you may benefit from reading.. 

While I would have to analyze your skin in person to be 100% certain, from the detailed description you gave of your cleansing routine, I think your probably overstimulating the lesions, inadvertently causing them to spread...

Our natural reaction is to "scrub" away whatever we feel doesn't belong on our face (dirt, makeup, etc..) but, when it comes to acne, you have to do the opposite. The more you scrub, the more you spread, and the more inflamed the lesions become. I would suggest giving the muslin cloth a rest and using the tips of your fingers when cleansing instead 





Hope this helps!

Thank you, I will have a read of these and hopefully find something that will help me with my skin problem. I think I may be guilty of "scrubbing" too which as you said could be "overstimulating the lesions, inadvertently causing them to spread...". 

I will retire the muslin cloth and will start to use the tips of my fingers instead and see how that goes. Thank you very much for your advice. I hope this solves my problem or at least helps *fingers crossed*


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 6, 2014)

@Tiffany27la I sure hope you are okay now....that sounds horrific!

Do you have to fly back to Lebanon to finish the work?  

Hope all is well now.


----------



## Wida (Jan 6, 2014)

I read the advice in this thread a couple of weeks ago and when I read to wash your face 3x, I honestly thought "What a waste of cleanser".  However, since I am mid-30's with skin that is just not good (seriously, a Dermatologist told me that I just have bad skin and to learn to live with it), I decided to give it a try anyways.  While it hasn't cleared my skin all the way up, it has made a vast improvement.  My skin is clearer with less bumps and is so much softer and looks more radiant.  I'm now a believer and I'm incredibly hopeful that over time, it will get rid of the stubborn congestion that I've struggled with for years.  I did find that it was too drying to use my regular cleanser 3x, so I do the first 2 with my regular cleanser and my last one with Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to restore a bit of moisture and I'm thrilled with it.  Plus, it's a cheap fix for better skin!  Thanks so much Tiffany27la


----------



## BirthToAshes (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello, @Tiffany27la! I'm new here to the forums. You have given such great advice in this thread! I hate to hear that you had a medical emergency and hope all is well with that now. I definitely plan to implement the 3x face wash to my routine. I currently use Cetaphil cleanser but also have some leftover Mary Kay cream cleanser. I may use the Cetaphil twice and the cream cleanser once. This may be just what the doctor ordered. 

I have been having a lot of facial breakout issues lately 



  It isn't like an acne breakout, though I have a couple bumps. These bumps are more rough feeling and are not infected and can be "scratched" off. Also, I have noticed a slight rash around these rough areas. The rash gets worse after cleansing my face and moisturizing. Any idea what this might be? It isn't the same as rosacea pictures I have seen. Thanks so much!


----------



## melliemelissa (Jan 7, 2014)

What to say Amazing to read this thread... I am so careless about my skin thanks for reminding me to take care of my skin.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AlexandraB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you, I will have a read of these and hopefully find something that will help me with my skin problem. I think I may be guilty of "scrubbing" too which as you said could be "overstimulating the lesions, inadvertently causing them to spread...". 

I will retire the muslin cloth and will start to use the tips of my fingers instead and see how that goes. Thank you very much for your advice. I hope this solves my problem or at least helps *fingers crossed*
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Alexandra! Please keep me updated!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering why I had not seen you around for a while. Hope you are feeling l better, I know how horrible tooth pain can be.
Thanks, Jay! I'm actually headed back to the dentist for my second root canal in about 10 minutes


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la I sure hope you are okay now....that sounds horrific!

Do you have to fly back to Lebanon to finish the work?  

Hope all is well now.
Yes...I've been back in Lebanon since the day after Christmas...the fitting/making of the crowns is what takes soooo long 





Thanks so much for checking in!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read the advice in this thread a couple of weeks ago and when I read to wash your face 3x, I honestly thought "What a waste of cleanser".  However, since I am mid-30's with skin that is just not good (seriously, a Dermatologist told me that I just have bad skin and to learn to live with it), I decided to give it a try anyways.  While it hasn't cleared my skin all the way up, it has made a vast improvement.  My skin is clearer with less bumps and is so much softer and looks more radiant.  I'm now a believer and I'm incredibly hopeful that over time, it will get rid of the stubborn congestion that I've struggled with for years.  I did find that it was too drying to use my regular cleanser 3x, so I do the first 2 with my regular cleanser and my last one with Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to restore a bit of moisture and I'm thrilled with it.  Plus, it's a cheap fix for better skin!  Thanks so much Tiffany27la
So, so happy your seeing an improvement, Wida! Stick with it...I promise the results will improve over time. We live in a society of instant gratification, so it's especially difficult to be patient with something so visible, but hang in there! Please keep me updated!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read the advice in this thread a couple of weeks ago and when I read to wash your face 3x, I honestly thought "What a waste of cleanser".  However, since I am mid-30's with skin that is just not good (seriously, a Dermatologist told me that I just have bad skin and to learn to live with it), I decided to give it a try anyways.  While it hasn't cleared my skin all the way up, it has made a vast improvement.  My skin is clearer with less bumps and is so much softer and looks more radiant.  I'm now a believer and I'm incredibly hopeful that over time, it will get rid of the stubborn congestion that I've struggled with for years.  I did find that it was too drying to use my regular cleanser 3x, so I do the first 2 with my regular cleanser and my last one with Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to restore a bit of moisture and I'm thrilled with it.  Plus, it's a cheap fix for better skin!  Thanks so much Tiffany27la
So, so happy your seeing an improvement, Wida! Stick with it...I promise the results will improve over time. We live in a society of instant gratification, so it's especially difficult to be patient with something so visible, but hang in there! Please keep me updated!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes...I've been back in Lebanon since the day after Christmas...the fitting/making of the crowns is what takes soooo long 





Thanks so much for checking in!





Also, skincare related question. On days I want to use a mask where do I put it in my routine? Do I do the mask first and then cleanse, tone, moisturize? Or somewhere in between? 

Follow up question, do you have a favorite mask?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BirthToAshes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, @Tiffany27la! I'm new here to the forums. You have given such great advice in this thread! I hate to hear that you had a medical emergency and hope all is well with that now. I definitely plan to implement the 3x face wash to my routine. I currently use Cetaphil cleanser but also have some leftover Mary Kay cream cleanser. I may use the Cetaphil twice and the cream cleanser once. This may be just what the doctor ordered. 

I have been having a lot of facial breakout issues lately 



  It isn't like an acne breakout, though I have a couple bumps. These bumps are more rough feeling and are not infected and can be "scratched" off. Also, I have noticed a slight rash around these rough areas. The rash gets worse after cleansing my face and moisturizing. Any idea what this might be? It isn't the same as rosacea pictures I have seen. Thanks so much!
Hi, and welcome @BirthToAshes 





I'm so glad you've found my advice helpful, and thank you for your well wishes! 

So many different factors can contribute to "breaking out".. (STRESS, genetics, diet, environment, etc..) and there are so many different kinds, or types of "break outs" that it would be nearly impossible for me to give you an accurate diagnosis of what your experiencing without physically examining your skin in person, BUT... just from hearing the description that you gave of being able to "scratch" the bumps off the surface of your skin, (and assuming that they are white in color versus red), I would be willing to bet that what your experiencing is called Millia..(or Millium in plural form.)

Millia are tiny white dots, or "bumbs" made up of excess keratin (which is the main component of our skin), that typically occur when skin cells haven't, for whatever reason, been exfoliated properly and become "trapped", or adhere to the outer layers of the skin. They appear just below the surface of the outer most layer, and unlike acne, they are NOT bacteria..but can be just as bothersome.

The good news is that their a much easier issue to resolve. Typically, you just need to up your exfoliating regimen because your body's natural sloughing process isn't quite enough on it's own.. that should do the trick!

Hope this helps!


----------



## stellagreen (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have generally clear skin except for my chin and sometimes around my nose. Around my mouth and on my chin my pores are really clogged and I have no idea how to take care of that. I have oily skin on my t-zone and during the winter my cheeks can get really dry and flaky.

I am mostly looking for a product that will not cause me to breakout more, but will lightly moisturize and help my pores and acne.

Any suggestions that you have, all-seeing @Tiffany27la?
Thank you so much for your help baby.


----------



## BirthToAshes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, and welcome @BirthToAshes 





I'm so glad you've found my advice helpful, and thank you for your well wishes! 

So many different factors can contribute to "breaking out".. (STRESS, genetics, diet, environment, etc..) and there are so many different kinds, or types of "break outs" that it would be nearly impossible for me to give you an accurate diagnosis of what your experiencing without physically examining your skin in person, BUT... just from hearing the description that you gave of being able to "scratch" the bumps off the surface of your skin, (and assuming that they are white in color versus red), I would be willing to bet that what your experiencing is called Millia..(or Millium in plural form.)

Millia are tiny white dots, or "bumbs" made up of excess keratin (which is the main component of our skin), that typically occur when skin cells haven't, for whatever reason, been exfoliated properly and become "trapped", or adhere to the outer layers of the skin. They appear just below the surface of the outer most layer, and unlike acne, they are NOT bacteria..but can be just as bothersome.

The good news is that their a much easier issue to resolve. Typically, you just need to up your exfoliating regimen because your body's natural sloughing process isn't quite enough on it's own.. that should do the trick!

Hope this helps! 





Thank you so much, @Tiffany27la! I may need to look into a better exfoliating product, then. I used the St. Ives Apricot Scrub since it was what I had around (I often find it's too rough), and noticed an improvement in the rough patches. 

Thanks so much, doll! I wish you lived closer I would most certainly pay you a visit!


----------



## tessak (Jan 9, 2014)

[@]tiffany27la[/@] Yikes! So sorry to hear about this dental emergency. I hope it's cleared up and you're no longer in pain really soon. My question is about exfoliants: What skin types/conditions are better for chemical vs. physical? And what about using exfoliants that are both?


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AlexandraB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you, I will have a read of these and hopefully find something that will help me with my skin problem. I think I may be guilty of "scrubbing" too which as you said could be "overstimulating the lesions, inadvertently causing them to spread...". 

I will retire the muslin cloth and will start to use the tips of my fingers instead and see how that goes. Thank you very much for your advice. I hope this solves my problem or at least helps *fingers crossed*
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Alexandra! Please keep me updated!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering why I had not seen you around for a while. Hope you are feeling l better, I know how horrible tooth pain can be.
Thanks, Jay! I'm actually headed back to the dentist for my second root canal in about 10 minutes 





Hope all went well!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@tiffany27la Yikes! So sorry to hear about this dental emergency. I hope it's cleared up and you're no longer in pain really soon.

My question is about exfoliants: What skin types/conditions are better for chemical vs. physical? And what about using exfoliants that are both?
Hi, Tessa!

Excellent question...*In theory*, all skin types need both chemical and physical exfoliation because they behave in two very different manners. This is the analogy I usually give to my clients- somewhat strange, but it typically gets the point across 





 If you were to imagine the actual cells of your skin as "bricks", chemical exfoliants help to dissolve the "mortar" or glue that keeps the dead "bricks" (skin cells) adhered to the new, healthy, and fresh skin, while physical exfoliants actually just loosen the cells (bricks) themselves from the outermost layer of skin. Because our bodies are made to regenerate at night during sleep, chemical exfoliants should ideally be used then as they will work best with the body's already naturally occurring process, whereas physical exfoliants should be used in the morning because they will manually exfoliate whatever dead skin presents on the surface of the skin overnight.

_*In actuality*_, I always discourage my clients with mild/moderate and especially severe acne to steer clear of manual (physical) exfoliation for several reasons that I've discussed at length upthread. In short, acne is a bacteria and ultimately it needs to be destroyed, not relocated to various areas of the face!

Hope this helps!


----------



## BirthToAshes (Jan 10, 2014)

So, given that information, I suppose chemical exfoliants are more "hygenic" for those of us who are prone to breakouts since acne is a bacteria. We don't want it to spread around. Hmm. Suddenly, everything is falling into place. No wonder my breakouts never improved with the use of medicated scrubs! 

Am I correct when I assume LHA is a chemical exfoliant?  I had recently used a sample of an exfoliant cleanser with LHA in it. 

Also, an update on my skin issue! I have been washing my skin 3x the past few days as suggested and... Just. Wow. Is all I can say.



 My skin's tone and texture have greatly been improved. Also, the few bumps I had (purple, under the skin) are no longer sore and are healing up without coming to the surface! Yay! 

I can't thank you enough for starting this thread. It is like my HG for skin-mergencies!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la This seem so counterintuitive and yet not!

Would cold cream, followed by toner to get what the cold cream missed, followed by washing face with cetaphil-like stuff count as three times? Or does toner not count? I stumbled upon this routine by chance a couple of months back and have seen an improvement in my skin. 
Hi, Zee!

I'm not sure if I addressed this post, or not, so just to be sure I didn't miss it, I'm responding again! The function of toner is restore the Ph balance of the skin..a Ph of 7 is considered neutral, and therefore an optimum level for the skin. A good portion of the specialized soaps for skincare available on the market usually fall somewhere between Ph levels of 9-12, so, depending on the level of the the products you use, a toner is definitely necessary....but, then again, be wary of the actual ingredients listed in the toner, itself, because you don't want to destroy the acid mantle of the skin further, but rather _restore_ it.

If your current regime works for your skin, then great! I would still suggest washing three separate times, though..you could cleanse the first time with cold cream, follow up with Cetaphil (x2), and then tone before applying moisturizer.

Hope this helps! 









 I hope things are going well for you! My mother is a complete disaster in the dental department (we joke that she's help fund the expansion of dental practices), so I realize what a nightmare the initial issues are without the extra compounded problem of having to have your work done out of the country. If it helps (and I know it probably doesn't) at least you're going to a country with good dental surgery? When I used to live in Japan, I had a Jamaican friend who would have to schedule all of his dental work to be done in Jamaica (which he didn't think highly of) due to the fact that he simply could not find someone that could do a root canal on Honshu (the big island). 

Your reply was really helpful for my understanding of what toner actually does. I've cut it out of my routine for time being to see how things go and so far it seems fine. The weather and humidity levels have been off the scales lately, so I can't really say, but it looks like I can actually do without it. Thanks!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BirthToAshes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, given that information, I suppose chemical exfoliants are more "hygenic" for those of us who are prone to breakouts since acne is a bacteria. We don't want it to spread around. Hmm. Suddenly, everything is falling into place. No wonder my breakouts never improved with the use of medicated scrubs! 

*Am I correct when I assume LHA is a chemical exfoliant? * I had recently used a sample of an exfoliant cleanser with LHA in it. 

Also, an update on my skin issue! I have been washing my skin 3x the past few days as suggested and... Just. Wow. Is all I can say.



 My skin's tone and texture have greatly been improved. Also, the few bumps I had (purple, under the skin) are no longer sore and are healing up without coming to the surface! Yay! 

I can't thank you enough for starting this thread. It is like my HG for skin-mergencies! 



 
You are absolutely correct 





To the best of my knowledge, LHA is a relative "late bloomer" in the world of hydroxy acids...(If I  remember correctly, Skinceuticals was one of the the first companies in the US to launch an LHA product, and I believe they didn't do so until the end of 2009),  whereas other hydroxy acids such as lactic, kojic, etc.. have been around and in implementation for quite a bit longer, comparatively speaking...

You are more than welcome and I'm so glad you've seen such an improvement in your skin!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 I hope things are going well for you! My mother is a complete disaster in the dental department (we joke that she's help fund the expansion of dental practices), so I realize what a nightmare the initial issues are without the extra compounded problem of having to have your work done out of the country. If it helps (and I know it probably doesn't) at least you're going to a country with good dental surgery? When I used to live in Japan, I had a Jamaican friend who would have to schedule all of his dental work to be done in Jamaica (which he didn't think highly of) due to the fact that he simply could not find someone that could do a root canal on Honshu (the big island). 

Your reply was really helpful for my understanding of what toner actually does. I've cut it out of my routine for time being to see how things go and so far it seems fine. The weather and humidity levels have been off the scales lately, so I can't really say, but it looks like I can actually do without it. Thanks!
Anytime, Zee...I'm happy to help 





Aaand, along with your Mother, I have DEFINITELY helped fund dental discoveries worldwide lol

What kills me (literally) is that even the most complex dentistry in America (while insanely expensive) is still relatively painless. Anesthesia, local or otherwise is freely administered, and pain medicine is almost always prescribed after certain procedures to ensure minimal suffering. 

I've learned _*the hard way*_ that this is *not so* in most other parts of the world.

The lack of medical etiquette here and mindfulness of the doctors is awe-inducing. 

I literally had tears streaming down my face today while getting fitted for crowns and the dentist was completely unphased..

In between bouts of fending off death, I try to keep reminding myself that all this suffering is saving me 9 grand, but I'm usually in too much pain to care lol


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 I hope things are going well for you! My mother is a complete disaster in the dental department (we joke that she's help fund the expansion of dental practices), so I realize what a nightmare the initial issues are without the extra compounded problem of having to have your work done out of the country. If it helps (and I know it probably doesn't) at least you're going to a country with good dental surgery? When I used to live in Japan, I had a Jamaican friend who would have to schedule all of his dental work to be done in Jamaica (which he didn't think highly of) due to the fact that he simply could not find someone that could do a root canal on Honshu (the big island).

Your reply was really helpful for my understanding of what toner actually does. I've cut it out of my routine for time being to see how things go and so far it seems fine. The weather and humidity levels have been off the scales lately, so I can't really say, but it looks like I can actually do without it. Thanks!
Anytime, Zee...I'm happy to help 





Aaand, along with your Mother, I have DEFINITELY helped fund dental discoveries worldwide lol

What kills me (literally) is that even the most complex dentistry in America (while insanely expensive) is still relatively painless. Anesthesia, local or otherwise is freely administered, and pain medicine is almost always prescribed after certain procedures to ensure minimal suffering.

I've learned _*the hard way*_ that this is *not so* in most other parts of the world.

The lack of medical etiquette here and mindfulness of the doctors is awe-inducing.

I literally had tears streaming down my face today while getting fitted for crowns and the dentist was completely unphased..

In between bouts of fending off death, I try to keep reminding myself that all this suffering is saving me 9 grand, but I'm usually in too much pain to care lol

Sorry to hear you are having such a bad experience , hope its all over soon.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm happy I found this. For years I've had an issue with one type of acne: hormonal related. It's always in the same areas every month exactly 7-8 days prior to "good" old aunt flo. Blah! I've tried every cleanser I can possibly get without paying a fortune and without going to a dermatologist. Most either go on my "does not work" list or goes on my "worked for awhile but stopped working for some reason" list. I generally wash my face in the morning and night (as I should) but I was only washing once in the morning and once at night after using a makeup removing wipe. Then I'd moisturize. After reading through this thread I think I'll try the 3x in a row at night after my makeup remover and 2x in the AM before makeup. It's the only thing I have never done. Though, since purified water dries my skin out in a nasty way I dread what my skin will feel like using cleanser 3x in a row! Thank you for the great advice, though! I will definitely give it a shot because if it doesn't work it probably means I should see someone about it! 

And one final thing: I hear about sulfur masks and acne treatments and was curious on your thoughts on them over stuff with things like salicylic acid and benzoyl peroxide (which have been the only things to clear my skin up in the past) . I posted this as a separate thread but well, this seems like a better place to ask it! TIA!


----------



## autopilot (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, why am I just reading this thread now?

I discovered Michael Todd products thanks to an Ipsy bag and am now a devotee. But the 3x washing idea? Never occurred to me. Will start tonight!

I also have Julep's Bare Face cleansing oil coming so will be using this as my 3rd wash.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you wash all 3 times with same cleanser or use different ones? And is it 3 times right after each other?

Yes, three *consecutive* cleansings...aaand I just so happen to use three different cleansers, but it is by no means required to do so! I use a combination of foaming and cream cleansers...but, again, this is just my personal preference





I will say that those of you who tend to battle dryer skin will probably notice a more comfortable difference by ending the cleansing routine with a cream base cleanser because the lipids will help aid in moisture restoration



Late to the game but referred this way by some ladies in the Jan Ipsy thread.

I have oily skin (all over) but have dry patches on my face. I was told about the washing 3x routine, which I started tonight, but do you recommend a cream cleanser for the dry patches or deal with the oil issue by using a gel cleanser?

What cleanser do you recommend for someone like me? I'd love a recommendation for a drug store type (less expensive) and a more expensive type. Also, exfoliator rec too?

ETA: oh, and you're located in NO? I might just have to drive the 2.5 hours east to come visit for skin help...

and apparently I should have finished the thread before posting since reading others posts prompted me to think of other questions....


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

So I've done the 3x washing method a couple nights already and the difference is amazing so far. MY combination skin that is normally oily by the end of the day is absolutely free of oil today and all I did was wash this morning and moisturize! The lack of an oil field of a face is worth the washing alone! I'm super excited about it! Thank goodness I found this thread!


----------



## katcole (Jan 18, 2014)

Ive done it like 3 days,  it seems to be making my skin  blotchy and  my blackheads  more  noticeable, maybe its bringing them out and open . I think  I will try it   a week or so. Im curious lol

Oh Im 48 , my skin is  just normal I guess. I use  the neotragena bar on my face, now I see bumps and now  my blackheads are really noticeable


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been washing 3 times at night and twice in the morning and the improvements are out of this world!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive done it like 3 days,  it seems to be making my skin  blotchy and  my blackheads  more  noticeable, maybe its bringing them out and open . I think  I will try it   a week or so. Im curious lol

Oh Im 48 , my skin is  just normal I guess. I use  the neotragena bar on my face, now I see bumps and now  my blackheads are really noticeable
Maybe that soap is too harsh on your skin that many times in a row? Perhaps try it using Cetaphil? It's the most gentle soap I have ever used. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
And using an oil based cleanser as the final step in your cleansing routine is absolutely perfect. I realize this may seem counter-intuituve to those who have "oily" skin, but, more often that not, it's not *excess oil* that's causing the problem, it's *dehydration*....when the skin isn't hydrated enough, the natural reaction of the sebaceous glands is start working overtime to produce excess oil in order to make up for the hydration deficiency...

A good, basic, inexpensive, Ph-friendly cleanser that I recommend often is Cetaphil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps!
Speaking of oil cleansing, I have been reading about using oil cleansing for makeup removing. Everything form sunflower oil to EVOO. It kind of sounds like one of those things that people say is a great "home made" thing to do, but in actuality is totally ineffectual or doing harm to your skin. So the routine would go: Remove makeup with oils, Cleanse, Exfoliate, Moisturize. Any opinions on that?

Also, on the dental related note, that whole ordeal sounds awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My one experience with a root canel involved me being in the docs office from the time they opened until after they closed because they kept having to stop... Because they couldn't get me to stop bleeding. It was terrible, and has lead to me avoiding dentists for a while. Guess I need to make an appointment though, sigh.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm happy I found this. For years I've had an issue with one type of acne: hormonal related. It's always in the same areas every month exactly 7-8 days prior to "good" old aunt flo. Blah! I've tried every cleanser I can possibly get without paying a fortune and without going to a dermatologist. Most either go on my "does not work" list or goes on my "worked for awhile but stopped working for some reason" list. I generally wash my face in the morning and night (as I should) but I was only washing once in the morning and once at night after using a makeup removing wipe. Then I'd moisturize. After reading through this thread I think I'll try the 3x in a row at night after my makeup remover and 2x in the AM before makeup. It's the only thing I have never done. Though, since purified water dries my skin out in a nasty way I dread what my skin will feel like using cleanser 3x in a row! Thank you for the great advice, though! I will definitely give it a shot because if it doesn't work it probably means I should see someone about it! 

And one final thing: I hear about *sulfur masks* and acne treatments and was curious on your thoughts on them over stuff with things like salicylic acid and benzoyl peroxide (which have been the only things to clear my skin up in the past) . I posted this as a separate thread but well, this seems like a better place to ask it! TIA! 
I can't speak to this point from personal experience, but I do know that Sulfur has been used succssfully for (literally) hundreds of years to address many different skin conditions..(dermatitis, keratosis pilaris, etc.)

While it may see moderate success as an acne treatment, I definitely think their are more advanced options available on the market today, and, IMHO, that tends to make it a somewhat outdated choice...

I'm a huge fan of AHA's..Lactic and Kojic are my go to acids for treating acne, especially if residual scarring is present from previous lesions 






Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Also, skincare related question. On days I want to use a mask where do I put it in my routine? Do I do the mask first and then cleanse, tone, moisturize? Or somewhere in between? 

Follow up question, do you have a favorite mask? 



 
@allistra44-that picture is SPOT ON! You know me pretty well 





Masks should always be used as the last step BEFORE you start layering hydration/moisturization...the one exception to this is if it's in a professional setting and the esthetician/skin care professional is using ampules to target specific areas, then, depending on the issue, the ampule would be applied first, typically manipulated with some type of electrical current, and then the mask will be applied to promote/ensure optimum absorption...but at home, your routine should look something like this:

1.) Cleanse (3 TIMES!.. You know the drill!)

     Like I covered earlier in the thread- cleansing is key..if your skin isn't cleansed properly, then nothing else you layer afterwards is going to absorb..

2.) Tone (only if necessary) 

     I addressed this up thread, as well, but it bears repeating that a toner should only be used when the Ph of the skin needs to be balanced..

3.) Exfoliate (this part varies drastically based on the individual's skin type, so you have to find what works for you, whether it be once, twice, three times a

     week, etc..)

4.) Mask (to answer your question, I don't have a favorite..I have about 30 favorites lol..let me know what issue you want to address specifically, and I'll 

     give you my top 5)

5.) Eye cream (of all hydrators, this should be applied first, and without getting too in depth, the main reason why has a lot to do with how the skin surrounding 

     the orbital bone is structured)

6.) Hydration/Moisturization (layer these in order of consistency..water based first, oil based second)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Late to the game but referred this way by some ladies in the Jan Ipsy thread.

I have oily skin (all over) but have dry patches on my face. I was told about the washing 3x routine, which I started tonight, but do you recommend a cream cleanser for the dry patches or deal with the oil issue by using a gel cleanser?

What cleanser do you recommend for someone like me? I'd love a recommendation for a drug store type (less expensive) and a more expensive type. Also, exfoliator rec too?

ETA: oh, and you're located in NO? I might just have to drive the 2.5 hours east to come visit for skin help...

and apparently I should have finished the thread before posting since reading others posts prompted me to think of other questions....
Hi, @cg0112358 and welcome





As far as recommendations go for a more expensive cleanser, I highly recommend Yonka's Lait Nettoyant and Gel Nettoyant..these have been in my personal rotation for the last 9 years and I don't see them being replaced anytime soon.. A good cleanser in the drug store price range that I recommend fairly often, as well is Cetaphil. I've already addressed up thread the benefit of a using a cream based wash for the third and final cleansing, so be sure to check that out in the first few pages 





I'm actually located in Lake Charles, which, unfortunately is an additional 3.5 hours across the state, but if your ever in my area, definitely get in touch!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive done it like 3 days,  it seems to be making my skin  blotchy and  my blackheads  more  noticeable, maybe its bringing them out and open . I think  I will try it   a week or so. Im curious lol

Oh Im 48 , my skin is  just normal I guess. I use  the neotragena bar on my face, now I see bumps and now  my blackheads are really noticeable
 Hi, @katcole...I addressed up thread the importance of incorporating cleansers in your routine that are protecting the acid mantle of the skin not destroying it, so definitely check that out in the first few pages 





I would have to see your skin in person to give an accurate diagnosis, but it's very possible that the Ph of the cleanser(s) your using is too harsh, which could be the culprit for your blotchy patches..I might suggest finding a recommended skin care professional in your area that specializes in extractions for the removal of blackheads..if she's truly skilled, the difference can be amazing! 

Please let me know how your skin progresses!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've done the 3x washing method a couple nights already and the difference is amazing so far. MY combination skin that is normally oily by the end of the day is absolutely free of oil today and all I did was wash this morning and moisturize! The lack of an oil field of a face is worth the washing alone! I'm super excited about it! Thank goodness I found this thread! 
I'm happy your already having such great results @Amby6912! Please keep me updated!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been washing 3 times at night and twice in the morning and the improvements are out of this world!
SO happy your seeing awesome results! As soon as I finish answering posts on this thread, I'm PMing you back!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of oil cleansing, I have been reading about using oil cleansing for makeup removing. Everything form sunflower oil to EVOO. It kind of sounds like one of those things that people say is a great "home made" thing to do, but in actuality is totally ineffectual or doing harm to your skin. So the routine would go: Remove makeup with oils, Cleanse, Exfoliate, Moisturize. Any opinions on that?

Also, on the dental related note, that whole ordeal sounds awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My one experience with a root canel involved me being in the docs office from the time they opened until after they closed because they kept having to stop... Because they couldn't get me to stop bleeding. It was terrible, and has lead to me avoiding dentists for a while. Guess I need to make an appointment though, sigh.
@goldendarter- the problem with skincare is that their are SO.many.differing opinions across the board....the advice I offer here is just that..my _own_ opinion from my _own_ professional experience as a medical esthetician for the past 13 years, and I would like to encourage everyone reading along to please keep that in mind! As I stated in the introductory post, my way is certainly not the only way,  but my i_ntention_ is that, as a result of such, those reading this thread can benefit through their own personal experience  



 

If I'm being completely honest, I think the main reason "oil" cleansers have had such success in the markets lately is because prior to, so many people were using cleansers with a Ph off the charts high that completely destroyed the acid mantle, or protective barrier of the skin and stripped all their natural oils away..the presence of oil, by itself does *not* produce acne..that's a huge misconception that's been blown way out of proportion for far too many years..our skin needs sebum (oil), or else, from a biological standpoint, we wouldn't produce it...the problem lies in the products we use (more specifically their Ph levels), which, again, heightens the novelty of oil cleansers because, in essence, their just replenishing what should be a normal, natural balance..

There will always be those more inclined to natural skincare, and to that I say, if EVOO works for you, fantastic! 

Whatever you use, the most important thing is finding and keeping a lipidic balance so that your sebaceous glands aren't overcompensating what should already be naturally occurring 





Hope this helps!

(and I'm so sorry to hear about your dental nightmare...I can definitely relate!)


----------



## cg0112358 (Jan 19, 2014)

> > Â  Late to the game but referred this way by some ladies in the Jan Ipsy thread. I have oily skin (all over) but have dry patches on my face. I was told about the washing 3x routine, which I started tonight, but do you recommend a cream cleanser for the dry patches or deal with the oil issue by using a gel cleanser? What cleanser do you recommend for someone like me? I'd love a recommendation for a drug store type (less expensive) and a more expensive type. Also, exfoliator rec too? ETA: oh, and you're located in NO? I might just have to driveÂ the 2.5 hours east to come visit for skin help... and apparently I should have finished the thread before posting since reading others posts prompted me to think of other questions....
> 
> 
> Hi, @cg0112358 Â and welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As far as recommendations go for a more expensive cleanser, I highly recommend Yonka's Lait Nettoyant and Gel Nettoyant..these have beenÂ in my personal rotation for the last 9 years and I don't see them being replaced anytime soon..Â A good cleanser in the drug store price range that I recommend fairly often, as well is Cetaphil.Â I've already addressed up thread the benefit of a using a cream based wash for the third and final cleansing, so be sure to check that out in the first few pagesÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually located in Lake Charles, which, unfortunately is an additional 3.5 hours across the state, but if your ever in my area, definitely get in touch! Hope this helps!


 Thanks! So you don't recommend a cleanser for oily skin? I'll look into the Yonka and can easily pick up the Cetaphil. I though someone mentioned you being in NO. Lake Charles is actually much closer, I live about 10 min west of Lafayette.


----------



## QueCera (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @allistra44-that picture is SPOT ON! You know me pretty well 





Masks should always be used as the last step BEFORE you start layering hydration/moisturization...the one exception to this is if it's in a professional setting and the esthetician/skin care professional is using ampules to target specific areas, then, depending on the issue, the ampule would be applied first, typically manipulated with some type of electrical current, and then the mask will be applied to promote/ensure optimum absorption...but at home, your routine should look something like this:

1.) Cleanse (3 TIMES!.. You know the drill!)

     Like I covered earlier in the thread- cleansing is key..if your skin isn't cleansed properly, then nothing else you layer afterwards is going to absorb..

2.) Tone (only if necessary) 

     I addressed this up thread, as well, but it bears repeating that a toner should only be used when the Ph of the skin needs to be balanced..

3.) Exfoliate (this part varies drastically based on the individual's skin type, so you have to find what works for you, whether it be once, twice, three times a

     week, etc..)

4.) Mask (to answer your question, I don't have a favorite..I have about 30 favorites lol..let me know what issue you want to address specifically, and I'll 

     give you my top 5)

5.) Eye cream (of all hydrators, this should be applied first, and without getting too in depth, the main reason why has a lot to do with how the skin surrounding 

     the orbital bone is structured)

6.) Hydration/Moisturization (layer these in order of consistency..water based first, oil based second)

Hope this helps!

I stumbled across this thread last week and decided to try the 3x cleansing. It does seem to be making my skin clearer and brighter, so thanks for the info! I've been using the Mario Badescu enzyme cleanser, which seems to be gentle enough for the job.

For someone with combo oily skin, mainly in the t-zone, and the occasional breakout what mask(s) would you recommend? I don't use any currently, but I would like to start.


----------



## AlexandraB (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to thank you Tiffany for your advice, skin has been clearing up, I am not overworking my skin, Instead i'm barely trying to use too many products, simple wash in the morning, and simple wash in the evening, just adding a light moisturizer. I found Tea Tree Oil really helped not overdoing it, but only on trick areas, just going to drink a lot of water as especially think this will help me as my skin tends to get quite dry in the cold seasons so need to keep the moisture. Really greatful


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! So you don't recommend a cleanser for oily skin? I'll look into the Yonka and can easily pick up the Cetaphil.

I though someone mentioned you being in NO. Lake Charles is actually much closer, I live about 10 min west of Lafayette.
Oh, wow! Then your really close to me.. lol!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueCera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I stumbled across this thread last week and decided to try the 3x cleansing. It does seem to be making my skin clearer and brighter, so thanks for the info! I've been using the Mario Badescu enzyme cleanser, which seems to be gentle enough for the job.

For someone with combo oily skin, mainly in the t-zone, and the occasional breakout what mask(s) would you recommend? I don't use any currently, but I would like to start.
Hi, @QueCera, and you are most welcome! I'm glad your seeing results!  





Just about any clay or mud based face mask will aid tremendously in oil absorption..one of my personal favorites is Wei's Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AlexandraB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to thank you Tiffany for your advice, skin has been clearing up, I am not overworking my skin, Instead i'm barely trying to use too many products, simple wash in the morning, and simple wash in the evening, just adding a light moisturizer. I found Tea Tree Oil really helped not overdoing it, but only on trick areas, just going to drink a lot of water as especially think this will help me as my skin tends to get quite dry in the cold seasons so need to keep the moisture. Really greatful
@AlexandraB-anytime! I'm always happy to help...please keep me informed on your progress!


----------



## QueCera (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, @QueCera, and you are most welcome! I'm glad your seeing results!  





Just about any clay or mud based face mask will aid tremendously in oil absorption..one of my personal favorites is Wei's Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask...

Hope this helps!
Thanks! I actually have a sample of this too! I'll have to try it tonight.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Feb 3, 2014)

> Thanks! I actually have a sample of this too! I'll have to try it tonight.


 Perfect! Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## melliemelissa (Feb 4, 2014)

Try these skin care tips

protect your self from sun

Use some sunscreen

wear protective clothing


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure if this thread is still active. Anyone know of any cream, ointment whatever for the face to fade/prevent the appearance of freckles or dark spots? I am currently using Garnier Skin Renew dark spot corrector and Neutrogena Rapid Tone Corrector (at night) but I haven't seen any difference yet. Actually, getting new ones. I'm home most of the time, so it may be the lights in the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And, yes I use a sunscreen at home. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 1, 2014)

*still getting new freckles*


----------



## melliemelissa (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh Oh, astonishing tips I found here.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not sure if this thread is still active. Anyone know of any cream, ointment whatever for the face to fade/prevent the appearance of freckles or dark spots? I am currently using Garnier Skin Renew dark spot corrector and Neutrogena Rapid Tone Corrector (at night) but I haven't seen any difference yet. Actually, getting new ones. I'm home most of the time, so it may be the lights in the house




. And, yes I use a sunscreen at home. Thanks in advance.
Hi, @boxnewbie!

Sorry it took me a few days to respond...I must have somehow over looked the notification for this thread!

To the best of my knowledge, the only thing that will *prevent* the appearance of hyper-pigmentation (i.e. dark spots/freckles) is to completely remove yourself from UV exposure, which, unfortunately is next to impossible, as even basic indoor light bulbs emit UV radiation, (albeit in seemingly small amounts).

The myth for many, many years, and, unfortunately even for many people still today, is that the majority of your "sun damage" is acquired prior to your 18th birthday, but this logic is based solely on the fact that people under the age of 18 spend more time outdoors (kids playing in the yard, teens sunbathing, etc.) than do adults over the age of 18...which, depending on the person/lifestyle/etc.. is simply untrue, and from a statistics standpoint, terribly inaccurate. I'm not sure where you fall in the age spectrum, but wherever you are-it is _never too late _to take cautionary measures!

As for fading your existing pigmentation, I'd definitely recommend something with a stronger acid content than what your able to pick up over the counter as the  active content in most OTC's won't be high enough to really correct and/or lighten the areas of issue...which is probably why you haven't seen much of a difference with the Garnier product you've been using.  My go to's for treating hyper-pigmentation are usually a combination of lactic and kojic acids....just make sure when checking the labels on a potential treatment product that these two acids appear in the first half of the list, and the closer to the beginning, the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome!! Thank you @tiffany27la


----------



## DumbBlond (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiffany - just wanted you to know that after reading these blogs for over a year and just lurking - I had to join up so that I could write and tell you how much I appreciate you sharing your expertise here. I am 67 but have leared from you. I am now washing 3X and telling all my girlfriends (womenfriends?) to do the same. It reallly makes a difference. I am so pleased that you are still posting and look forward to more. You should write a book - or something. BTW I just ordered the Gel Nettoyant cleanser - will be ordering the Cranberry Gommage and L'Occitans She Butter. I think that if you recommend something it is worth a try. Hugs.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 6, 2014)

This method CURED my acne breakouts that I get every month around my period! As long as I stick to this, I don't break out then. If I slack even a little...well, let's just say when I did because an injury made it difficult...I'm still clearing up that breakout. So having to wash my face like this every day vs. nasty breakouts around that time of the month...I think the extra few minutes in the morning and evening to do this washing is completely worth it especially since at least one of those can be worked into your daily shower routine. Man was it a mistake to lapse in my washing routine (even if it was due to injury that made it difficult). I've sung the praises of this method to everyone who will listen and several have already said they've seen great results. Man, where has this information been my entire life?! Thanks @Tiffany27la! You're a lifesaver! Now, if I could just fade the marks from the past acne!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DumbBlond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tiffany - just wanted you to know that after reading these blogs for over a year and just lurking - I had to join up so that I could write and tell you how much I appreciate you sharing your expertise here. I am 67 but have leared from you. I am now washing 3X and telling all my girlfriends (womenfriends?) to do the same. It reallly makes a difference. I am so pleased that you are still posting and look forward to more. You should write a book - or something. BTW I just ordered the Gel Nettoyant cleanser - will be ordering the Cranberry Gommage and L'Occitans She Butter. I think that if you recommend something it is worth a try. Hugs.
@DumbBlond, I can't even begin to tell you how much your comment means to me...THANK YOU 



 

As I've said before, it's never too late to start, and I'm SO thrilled you were able to find some of my advice helpful! Please keep me informed on your skin's progress, and I would love to hear your thoughts on the products after you introduce them to your rotation! 

Take care,

Tiffany


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This method CURED my acne breakouts that I get every month around my period! As long as I stick to this, I don't break out then. If I slack even a little...well, let's just say when I did because an injury made it difficult...I'm still clearing up that breakout. So having to wash my face like this every day vs. nasty breakouts around that time of the month...I think the extra few minutes in the morning and evening to do this washing is completely worth it especially since at least one of those can be worked into your daily shower routine. Man was it a mistake to lapse in my washing routine (even if it was due to injury that made it difficult). I've sung the praises of this method to everyone who will listen and several have already said they've seen great results. Man, where has this information been my entire life?! Thanks @Tiffany27la! You're a lifesaver! Now, if I could just fade the marks from the past acne!
@Amby6912-Yaaaayyyy!!! It's always so great to hear such positive results! I'm so thankful that so many of you are seeing such a tremendous difference in your skin...as I've said before upthread, I sort of stumbled upon the "Cleansing 3X" method early on in my practice when I was having difficulty treating a few of my break-out prone patients, and it really does work! Of course, the Ph level of the cleansers being used are VITAL as the end goal is to keep the acid mantle balanced and in tact 





So sorry to hear about your injury! I'm wishing you a speedy recovery!!

Tiff


----------



## kira685 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Tiffany! Sorry if you said this already, but how do we know the pH level of our skin, as far as knowing whether we need to use toner after washing to "balance" it? how do we know the pH of the cleansers we're using?


----------



## SebastianValois (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm so, so glad there's a professional who has knowledge here! (not meant to offend anyone else, I just value people with experience).

I'm curious - I really want to purchase a whole new load of products for my beauty regime (skincare) but, I've found most high-end, luxury brands such as the ones I wish to purchase are harsh, have unnatural and possibly harmful ingredients. I'm wondering do you have any favourite skincare brands and why?

PS: I've got oily, acne-prone skin.

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Hi, @kira685!

For some reason, MUT isn't letting me properly re-quote today..sorry about that! I'm pretty sure I've already addressed this upthread, but it bears repeating, so I'll go into a tad more detail..hopefully you (and the others reading!) will find it helpful 



 

The "ideal" pH level of the skin is 5.5...you can get a bit more technical and address the acid mantle, or protective barrier of the skin, which is primarily formed from the bonding of sweat and sebum on the skin, not necessarily the skin itself, (this can get confusing!) and it's pH level should be somewhere between 4 to 5.5...the problem is we can't exactly test our skin to find out what our individual pH level is..(Well, I suppose you could hold a piece of litmus paper against it if you _really_ wanted to, but I can't speak to the validity of that!) we only know what it _should_ be..

After so many years of doing this, I can usually tell the minute I touch someone's face if their Ph is off, but it won't be quite as easy for you guys, so what you have to do is pay attention to how your skin _feels..._ Keep in mind that pH stands for "potential hydrogen", so it stands to reason that if your face feels extremely dry and tight (either after cleansing, or any other time for that matter..) that your pH level is most probably not optimal...

Whether you need to use toner or not will depend on the pH level of the cleanser your using. Sadly, a LOT of products on the market today-especially over the counter, have extremely high alkalescent pH, which destroys the acid mantle, or protective barrier of the skin..ideally, you should be using products that will stabilize the optimal pH level, which is 5.5

Some companies print the pH level right on the packaging of their products, however, most do not..so if you really want to know what your putting on your face you can pick up some pH sticks/strips from Wal-mart for around $5 (if memory serves me correctly!) and conduct your own test! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SebastianValois* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I'm so, so glad there's a professional who has knowledge here! (not meant to offend anyone else, I just value people with experience).

I'm curious - I really want to purchase a whole new load of products for my beauty regime (skincare) but, I've found most high-end, luxury brands such as the ones I wish to purchase are harsh, have unnatural and possibly harmful ingredients. I'm wondering do you have any favourite skincare brands and why?

PS: I've got oily, acne-prone skin.

Thanks in advance! xx
Hi, @SebastianValois!

I understand completely the struggle to find quality skincare...unfortunately, the wide-spread problem is that their are _many_ differing opinions across the board on what's considered to _actually_ be harmful, versus those ingredients that _could_ be potentially harmful, or harmful if used over an extended period of time, etc.etc..

Add to that people's own personal creeds for product ingredients, or lack thereof, (no animal by-products, organic, fair-trade, etc..) and what your left with makes it nearly impossible for me to recommend a singular product or line in existence that anyone has yet to find some sort of fault with 





Now that I've gotten my "disclaimer" out of the way, I can tell you with 100% confidence that, IMHO, (and anyone following this thread for a while already knows what I'm about to say lol)....Yonka is one of best skincare lines I've ever had the pleasure of working with in my 13+ years in this business..I won't go into a ton of detail here, (I'm not compensated in any way for promoting their line), but their product philosophy is based largely around aromatherapy and phytotherapy, and if your in the market for new skincare, I highy, highly recommend them..their Gel Nettoyant and Lait Nettoyant have stayed in my own personal rotation for over a decade and I truthfully don't ever see them being replaced..

Another brand that's garnered my attention as of late is Arcona..I'm a huge fan of their Cranberry Gommage and intend to try other products from the line very soon, as well..

Hope this helps!

ETA: Yonka's Pamplemousse for normal to oily skin is amazing!


----------



## kira685 (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks @Tiffany27la !


----------



## SebastianValois (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you. Xx


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JK5R1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=A3PO705FHGOIMT

What do you think of these? I'm so skeptical, because they sound waaay too good to be true. Cleansing everything off your face with just water?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JK5R1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=A3PO705FHGOIMT

What do you think of these? I'm so skeptical, because they sound waaay too good to be true. Cleansing everything off your face with just water?
Hi, @kotoko!

I checked these out, but I must admit that I'm not a part of the "microfiber and water" cleansing revolution





Given everything I know about the extensive ingredient lists comprising most of the cosmetics we slather on our faces everyday, I just have to believe that anyone seeing moderate success employing these as their sole cleansing mechanism has to be starting with a relatively blank canvas (i.e little to no makeup/cosmetics on their skin to begin with)...water is simply not strong enough to break down the chemical bonds that comprise most of the products we use on a daily basis much less cleanse them completely from our faces..

Again, I'm sure you'll find those waiting in the wings to disagree with me, and that's fine..but I would love to see/hear from someone who wears a full face of makeup everyday speak to the efficacy of this particular method..I think you'll be hard pressed to find someone!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay, so I was going through my routine with a friend and explaining how the washing 3x changed how I do my skin care stuff and she asked me something: since you're supposed to layer your skincare in order of heaviness, where does sunscreen fit in? Before serums and moisturizer? After serum but before moisturizer? Does she use her toner before as well (I don't use toner)? I'm not really sure. I usually use makeup with SPF so if I am using actual sunscreen it means I'm going swimming and am wearing ONLY sunscreen and nothing else. So what do I tell my friend?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JK5R1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=A3PO705FHGOIMT

What do you think of these? I'm so skeptical, because they sound waaay too good to be true. Cleansing everything off your face with just water?
http://www.amazon.com/My-Konjac-Sponge-Bamboo-Charcoal/dp/B00B1M0XCG/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1395644082&amp;sr=1-2&amp;keywords=charcoal

I will say i bought one of these and use it with my cleanser and I LOVE it it makes my skin so soft after i wash it (3 times hehehehe )    it is super gentle and has a great shape to get around my nose and stuff.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Tiffany! What's your best tip for hyperpigmentation/acne scars? I have normal skin that gets oily throughout the day.


----------

